# angelfish with crooked mouth



## m8r8j (Jun 13, 2010)

hey guys, i purchased a nickel to quarter sized (body) angelfish today for my 29g planted tank. hes going to go in there with 2 bn plecos and about 10 red-eyed tetra.

i put him in my 2.5g quarantine tank today (which houses 3 bloodfin tetra to keep it cycled) and noticed that his mouth is crooked to one side, and seems like its stuck open. i dont know if he got hit with the net when the petco idiot was scooping him out because i was over looking at thermometers...

but i was wondering if you guys think his mouth will straighten out over time??


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

That's odd....does he maybe have something stuck in his mouth?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is off topic, but w/e. I would suggest keeping snails in your quarantine tank to keep it cycled simply because those tetras do best in groups of 5-6+ and 2.5 gallon is too small for that many fish. Also snails are extremely easy to take care of. I put one half an algae wafer in my 3 gallon for my snail every 3-4 days and I don't feed any of my snails in my 10 gal (I can see the algae they eat). 

Just a suggestion however. Also snails will reproduce faster than a bunny so get males to avoid having to get rid of eggs and such.

Also, the side mouth thing sounds strange I am with summer on this one, check to see if there is something stuck in his mouth.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have to agree with Jon there, the 2.5 is way too small to be a QT tank really. Should get a 5 gallon, ideally a 10.


----------



## puppy (Dec 21, 2011)

hmmmm.i agree!


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry to butt in here but I thought snails were neither male or female. Least thats what I read. Maybe there are snail species that have both sexes but how do you tell the difference? I plan on getting an assassin snail for my small tank cause the snail population in there is getting out of control so it would be good to know this.


----------

